# New Member from SC



## WillDownSouth (8 mo ago)

Can someone clarify if by 20 posts it means 20 discussions started or 20 interactions on posts. Thanks


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

WillDownSouth.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds, including messaging. Classifieds view/access explained.

Don't use this thread to buy and sell, as it will be deleted.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Welcome. Where in SC are you?


----------



## WillDownSouth (8 mo ago)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> Welcome. Where in SC are you?


Mcconnells sc right outside of rock hill and Chester


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

WillDownSouth said:


> Can someone clarify if by 20 posts it means 20 discussions started or 20 interactions on posts. Thanks


Welcome to AT from northern Illinois. To answer your question, you can do either or a combination of both.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

WillDownSouth said:


> Mcconnells sc right outside of rock hill and Chester


Theres a nice archery club in Rock Hill. It's Robinhood Archery, have you heard of them? I'm down near Charleston


----------



## WillDownSouth (8 mo ago)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> Theres a nice archery club in Rock Hill. It's Robinhood Archery, have you heard of them? I'm down near Charleston


Yes I have, I think there’s a pro shop called southern draw archery and that might be the same course that’s there


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

WillDownSouth said:


> Yes I have, I think there’s a pro shop called southern draw archery and that might be the same course that’s there


I think the pro shop is there too, it's been years since I've been up there but its a great course to shoot 3D


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## chriswitty (10 mo ago)

It’s good to have you here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriswitty (10 mo ago)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> Welcome. Where in SC are you?


I’m also in Sumter SC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillDownSouth (8 mo ago)

chriswitty said:


> I’m also in Sumter SC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I hunt Sumter National Forest a lot during deer and turkey season.


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

chriswitty said:


> I’m also in Sumter SC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is crossroads archery still in business up there?


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## chriswitty (10 mo ago)

FMU_Shooter1991 said:


> Is crossroads archery still in business up there?


Yeah they are. Got my PSE supra focus XL LD from there in January 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

chriswitty said:


> Yeah they are. Got my PSE supra focus XL LD from there in January
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about Swamp Fox Archery Club? Are they still doing shoots? I saw on their facebook page they havent posted in a long time so I figured the shut down.


----------



## cxh1228 (7 mo ago)

welcome to AT


----------



## jrodanapolis (8 mo ago)

Samesies, good luck getting to 20 and I hope you don't beat me to the bow that I'm looking at in the classifieds


----------



## Scargile3525 (5 mo ago)

I'm in the same boat. Hopefully the bow I want to purchase for my son is still there by the time I get all this done.


----------



## Bill3004 (May 21, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Mbongatti (5 mo ago)

Welcome from SF


----------

